# The lowly plastic bag tip



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*The lowly plastic bag tip*

*The lowly, common plastic grocery bag*







*Water Dribbles*
Maybe it's just me but I never like it after I wash a car and then for the next few hours water dribbles out of the side mirror housings if you don't have a way to blow the water out.

*Water dribbling out of side mirror housing*









*Compressed Air*
Of course, one quick fix is to use compressed air to blow any remaining water off the car and out of all the nooks and crannies including the side mirror housings. If you don't have an air compressor, here's the handiest little tool you can add to your car detailing arsenal of tools called the SideKick by Metro-Vac.

*Blowing rinse water out of side mirror housing using the SideKick*









If you don't have access to compressed air, here's a tip to help keep water out of the inside of the side mirror housing.

*Side Mirror and Side Mirror Housing*









*The lowly plastic bag tip*
Chances are good you have a plastic bag or two from recent purchases at almost any type of store. Simply take two clean bags and place them over the mirrors and then pull the two plastic straps tight and tie them together.



















It's quick, simple and an easy way to keep water out of the housing while you're washing the car. Because side mirrors are small you can use any spray detailer to remove any road grime of the housing before doing any detailing work to the outside of the car and use a glass cleaner on the mirror.









*Metro Blaster SideKick*
Of course, the Metro-Vac SideKick is one of the handiest detailing tools to have in your detailing arsenal for not only blowing water out of the side mirror housings but from all the other nooks and crannies, body seems, emblems, door handles, sun roof gaskets, louvers, headlight housings/trim, wheels, antenna fixtures, door jambs, trunk jambs, hood jambs and throughout the entire engine compartment to remove loose debris as well as any water that has pooled.



















_Or use the plastic baggie tip..._


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a sloped drive, so just make sure I park facing the right way...problem solved(if you live on a hil)


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

alphaj12 said:


> I have a sloped drive, so just make sure I park facing the right way...problem solved(if you live on a hil)


That will work. Makes it hard to use a car wash bucket in a roll-around dolly though...


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I think two plastic bags are cheaper than moving home haha :lol:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mike, is this a plastic bag tip or a plug for the 'Metro Blaster Sidekick' .

I've used the plastic bag trick in the past, but you do get some odd looks and shakes of the head from neighbours and passers-by :lol:.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Do you think omething like this will make a good blower?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220v-12v...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f18192025


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

trv8 said:


> Mike, is this a plastic bag tip or a plug for the 'Metro Blaster Sidekick' .


Well both work approaches work, the SideKick is the handiest tool for people that don't have an air compressor. Not sure if you can get one for your voltage though. Since I posted this to AGO I did use the topic to show others a cool tool.



trv8 said:


> I've used the plastic bag trick in the past, but you do get some odd looks and shakes of the head from neighbors and passers-by :lol:.


If you're going to be OCD about car care then you get used to the looks from others...



Tisgreen said:


> Do you think something like this will make a good blower?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220v-12v...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f18192025


Not really, I've owned tools for blowing up air toys like this double O'Brien tube for pulling behind a boat and they don't have the power to really do a good job of blowing water out of cracks and crevices on cars.

*1967 Starline Deville with a HUGE double O'Brien Tube tucked between the seats.*









*Pulling the O'Brien behind my 1967 Starline Deville*









This was my boat, I shipped it from California to Florida but sold it last summer to a guy who loves classic boats and owns a few in his collection.

*1967 Starline Deville - Extreme Makeover *

And here's how it looks currently...

*1967 Starline Deville*









*Maiden Voyage - 1967 Starline Deville in Stuart, Florida*


















:thumb:


----------

